# Help. Bright Orange-Red color on SMB.



## dorutzu (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello. This is my first post. Be gentle. I have some sterile from a gold processing factory. It has 5g/to gold. I'v taken 2 table spoons washed with water until the water was clear. Pour Hcl an nitric (a little more nitric than 3:1). Let the reaction take place. Added a little water to slow down the reaction. Lett'it sit over night. Filtered, adder ureea fertiliser, filtered, added SMB. The color of SMB was Bright Orange-Red color and some white powder and cristals formed on the bottom. Can somewone explain the reaction. I'v read another two topics on this color on SMB but ?
I dont expect to find sone big gold other that 5g/to, or to process 1 ton with chemicals, no way.
The material has:
Cu 0.068 pct
Ag 0.0028 pct
Cl 0.0062 pct
As 0.34 pct
Fe 41.43 pct
S 45.93 ppm


----------



## gold4mike (Nov 5, 2013)

dorutzu said:


> Can somewone explain the reaction.



My reaction is: why would you use Aqua Regia to dissolve something that contains:



dorutzu said:


> Fe 41.43 pct
> S 45.93 ppm



Please set aside your material and chemicals and gain some knowledge here before you resume.

(I AM being gentle)


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2013)

dorutzu,
I am not sure what sterile is or means.
from your post it sounds like this may be an ore for mainly iron sulfide, and the arsenic could be very dangerous of acidified.
You being new to the forum I suspect you have no idea of what you are doing or how to do it, and from What I can gather from your question you do not have a clue of how to recover or refine the gold.
What you have done can be very dangerous, and if I understand what you tried, it will not work.
I suspect all you have is iron in solution, the rust color, the white powder could be AgCl and other salts. 

My suggestion if you truly wish to learn is to put away the chemicals until you have a better understanding of recovery and refining, from what it sounds like from your question You should do this before you harm or kill yourself or others.

Start study here on the forum, download Hoke book and read it until you understand the basic principles.

Study our safety section and especially the topic of dealing with waste, (with what you have you should also study arsenates and arsenic and its gases).
welcome to the forum learning recovery and refining is not easy it takes a lot of hard work and dedication to study, but it can be rewarding and fun to learn, ore is even a more complicated subject, nothing about all of this is easy.
That is as gentle as I can say what I see here.


----------



## dorutzu (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks all for the advices. It was a test batch made with rush. About protection i always wear gloves, mask eye protection. All the reactions is made outside. I'v been reading this forum for a while. I had a couple of batches of fingers with AP. Succes. One with pins from plastic CPU semi succes. I have to boilem more.
The material from my first is a left over, a residue from a gold ore processing plant that contain some gold. I have made some analysis and the result where 5 g/to. I was just curious. Another material similar to this that i beleive it has some more % of Gold it was made like this:


1 Washed with the pan
2 Mesh 100
3 Heated to red hot with salt dropped in cold water
4 Magnetic material with magnet
5 Blue Bowl
The result was almost nothing.

Now the biggest issue with a material that just arrived.

Is the cement (mortar) from the ceramics tiles from the walls from a factory that was making gold bars. Some ex employes took down the tile, scrap the cement from tiles , grind, mesh 100. The resulting dust they melted in furnace. For about 600 kg of material, about 300 g Au. Any idea how to threat this material with chemicals? Basically is just cement, no metals involved. AR?


----------



## rickbb (Nov 5, 2013)

I doubt it has just gold in it. The walls of a smelting plant will have the residue of many vaporized metals on them.

You will have to treat the dust as if it was an ore from the ground.


----------



## butcher (Nov 5, 2013)

dorutzu,
I do not know if you are getting this material for free, but I would be very careful of buying material like this.

Can you pan and separate gold or any metal from the cement dust?


----------



## dorutzu (Nov 6, 2013)

butcher said:


> dorutzu,
> I do not know if you are getting this material for free, but I would be very careful of buying material like this.
> 
> Can you pan and separate gold or any metal from the cement dust?



They want some money for this, but until i make some analysis no way.
I will try and pan-it and see.


----------



## dorutzu (Nov 6, 2013)

rickbb said:


> I doubt it has just gold in it. The walls of a smelting plant will have the residue of many vaporized metals on them.
> 
> You will have to treat the dust as if it was an ore from the ground.



Like this?
1 Washed with the pan
2 Mesh 100
3 Heated to red hot with salt dropped in cold water
4 Magnetic material with magnet
5 Blue Bowl

or another method?


----------



## dorutzu (Nov 6, 2013)

This morning i looked at my two batches of pins; 
One with cpu pins and another with motherboard pins, phone pins; only metal

I placed in glass jars, put Hcl and a little of peroxide to dissolve tin, leave it for 1 night. Heated them slowly for 2.5 hours.
The one with CPU pins the solution is black, some golden dots in solution, pins black with some gold foils.
The one with motherboard, the solution is almost clear, some grey dust floating on top, the pins black with some of them golden.
I filter the solutions and mixed the pins. Now what? Nitric acid?


----------



## steyr223 (Nov 6, 2013)

Dorutzu
Welcome to the form
You really need to read a little before some of these guys see this ( you keep asking the wrong questions) 

To us it is crystal clear you have studied very little

For saftey sake and to keep you away from nitric acid for at least a few minutes .......

You are on the right track ,kinda,,
Most of us do pins in a sulfuric cell but some do in hcl/peroxide called A/p .

They take a long time ,put the end of a fish bubbler hose in the a/p to give it air
This will let the reaction countinue that dissolves the copper and lets the gold fall to the bottom

Now how many poinds or kilograms of pins are you doing because any less than a pound ( less than a gram of au) is just to hard to deal with

Did you get the solder of the pins, tin will bring most of our reactions to a dead stop.

You will need stannous chloride for testing look it up in the search bar

Please read holks she covers all of this very quickly and much better than me

Thanks steyr223 rob


----------



## butcher (Nov 6, 2013)

dorutzu,
I agree You need to spend time studying, otherwise you will just be spending your time losing your gold and wondering what happened.

Any time you use HCl or form chlorides, adding nitric would put gold into solution, this would be a big mistake, with tin in solution the gold becomes very difficult to get back out of solution.

We do not want to put gold into solution with other metals, our goal is to put other metals into solution and recover our gold before we put it into solution to refine it.

Laser Steve's website has a document you should read on the copper II Chloride leach (sometimes called acid peroxide on the forum), this is a very good tool to dissolve copper, which is very helpful when working with electronic scrap.

To learn this art of recovery and refining, you have to invest a lot of time and work to your studies, because there is so much to learn it does take time, but if you enjoy this field of work and like to see these precious metals in your melting dish, it is very rewarding (although you may not get rich) you will get a priceless education, along with some of those valuable metals.

Recover and refining is not for someone who just wishes to get gold and is not willing to study for years learning how to do it, this is a very complicated art or science, but can be learned by anyone willing to spend the time and hard work needed.

You will be further ahead putting away the acids for now, and spending time learning and studying, to get a good understanding, then later use this understanding to do small experiments to gain more understanding, basically when we begin this art we are babies that need to learn to crawl before we can walk, we need to learn to walk before we can run.

Hokes book can be a really big help in helping you to learn to crawl and then to walk, and after you understand the principles in the book you will be running.

Seriously, put away the acids, you need to understand more, There are many dangers you do not understand yet, what good will it do if you get a few grams of gold if you destroy your health trying to get it, or poison your neighbors or family, that gold would not be worth much.

Put away the acid, pick up the books so you can recover and refine your gold, Knowing what will work and what will not work, and why, and knowing how to get that metal safely.


----------



## niteliteone (Nov 7, 2013)

dorutzu said:


> This morning i looked at my two batches of pins;
> One with cpu pins and another with motherboard pins, phone pins; only metal
> 
> I placed in glass jars,* put Hcl and a little of peroxide to dissolve tin*, leave it for 1 night. Heated them slowly for 2.5 hours.
> ...


You do realize this step has the potential to dissolve some gold :shock: 
If you were trying to remove "Tin" from your pins, this is the last thing I would have done :shock: 

Read more to understand what you clearly have shown you don't know. If you poured off that solution you have probably lost that gold that went into solution and then went Colloidal from the tin.


----------

